# Novatel MiFi 2372



## willsyates (May 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

I don't suppose anyone here knows a way to use the USB connection on a mifi router(specifically the 2372). I am interested in doing this as the mifi router doesn't last nearly as long as my Prime







When it's plugged into the USB port of the port of the Prime the Wifi switches off(I think maybe it draws too much power)

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Does the wifi of the router switch off? Or are you speaking of primes wifi switching off when you connect the USB port?

I would Probably first reccomend a portable charging pack (basically a battery about the size of the mifi or bigger, that will run the router or recharge it 5 times or whatever.

But, if you are saying that when you connect the mifi to the primes USB port, the hotspot (mifi router) quits broadcasting wifi, it may be because it's settings are configured to be a wifi hotspot when not plugged in and regular USB card when connected to a computer. If that's the case, you can probably change that option in the MiFi's setting.


----------

